# Acceptable to wear different colour gold (watch and ring)?



## MisterV

As per the topic name. My wedding ring is a rather prominent piece of white gold. Would it be weird if I wore a rose gold vintage watch with it? Or then just wear the ring on the other hand? (there's no real preference here for either right or left)


----------



## oztech

i wear a yellow gold wedding band and all my watches are SS been that way for years.


----------



## City74

I wouldnt do it personally but then again I hate yellow gold or rose gold


----------



## gangrel

I would think the wedding band is exempt from any dress code issues.


----------



## BostonWatcher

No, your watch and wedding band should match, which is why I don't wear a yellow gold wedding band any more. 

No brown shoes with gray or black suits, only blue, and no non matching metal in belts, watches or wedding rings. That's the way us old guys do it.


----------



## Joved

wschofield3 said:


> No, your watch and wedding band should match, which is why I don't wear a yellow gold wedding band any more.
> 
> No brown shoes with gray or black suits, only blue, and no non matching metal in belts, watches or wedding rings. That's the way us old guys do it.


You are kidding, right? You have never worn grey flannel- or tweed suit with brown brogues? Black and brown = no-no except when it's the other way around (brown suit - black shoes), grey, well let's just say it depends on what kind of fabric and cut that suit has, then decide what shoes to wear with it.

It is clear that usually all metal and leather wear should match in colour and shade, but both wedding and signet rings are exempt. There are other metal wear that is also not quite required to match, eyeglasses for example. If you happen to have a gold tooth, or god forbid an earring, it is not a valid reason to forgo wearing a stainless steel watch.

Even though harmonious ensemble makes it pleasing for the eye, dress too monochromatic, and it becomes boring and you look like you are just trying too hard.


----------



## slcbbrown

When I see it on someone else, it looks fine, but I don't like the look for me.


----------



## rGi

I wear contrasting gold colors all the time, often wear a yg watch with a white gold Cartier bracelet or rose gold. I feel that the contrast in colors makes the gold color even more vibrant


----------



## ZIPPER79

Well not all us "old guys" do this.....Lately my Geives & Hawkes blue nailhead patterned suit is being worn with dark brown suede shoes. Worrying about what matches and what dosen't wastes time and energy.....You have to satisfy yourself and that's the only thing that matters.
BTW, I understand and respect your personal choices.




wschofield3 said:


> No, your watch and wedding band should match, which is why I don't wear a yellow gold wedding band any more.
> 
> No brown shoes with gray or black suits, only blue, and no non matching metal in belts, watches or wedding rings. That's the way us old guys do it.


----------



## MisterV

Thanks all... I think I would prefer them to match. The ring is white gold, so there's no problem since I would mostly have steel or titanium watches anyhow. Just wondering about what to do when I finally pick up a nice gold vintage piece. Probably wear the wedding ring on the other hand to be honest, because it's rather prominent and modern, and would likely create a rather obvious clash with an elegant dressy vintage piece...


----------



## agonzaRN

I've read that its not an issue. Similar to not needing to match your belt buckle. I only try to somewhat match if I have a bracelet on with a watch.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Trust me, people don't care nearly as much as we think they do. 

Wear whatever you want.


----------



## madlou

Will people notice? Probably not. But personally I stick with only one metal (white gold). It goes well with my stainless steel watches.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

I say go for it! My wedding band is rose gold but I could never see myself wearing a rose gold watch honestly, by default I'm always mixing and matching. With anything there's going to be preference of course but I would never wear the same tie and pocket square material so to me it's just natural. I also dislike when women wear the same color shoes and handbag, complementary is important but matching stringently often comes across as odd to my eye.


----------



## BostonWatcher

Joved said:


> You are kidding, right? You have never worn grey flannel- or tweed suit with brown brogues? Black and brown = no-no except when it's the other way around (brown suit - black shoes), grey, well let's just say it depends on what kind of fabric and cut that suit has, then decide what shoes to wear with it.
> 
> It is clear that usually all metal and leather wear should match in colour and shade, but both wedding and signet rings are exempt. There are other metal wear that is also not quite required to match, eyeglasses for example. If you happen to have a gold tooth, or god forbid an earring, it is not a valid reason to forgo wearing a stainless steel watch.
> 
> Even though harmonious ensemble makes it pleasing for the eye, dress too monochromatic, and it becomes boring and you look like you are just trying too hard.


Hey, I didn't say you have to follow my lead, just that I'm old fashioned in this regard and proud of it. It stemmed from my dad who had two wedding rings and would never buy a brown belt with a silver buckle, or a black belt with gold. Black or gray suit....stainless watch, black belt and shoes. When I wear my brown suit, it's a yellow gold watch with brown belt, gold buckle and brown shoes.

I know a lot of us old folks that are the same way with colors, and it is far from boring when you are wearing Brioni, Hart Schaffner & Marx or Kiton with Allen Edmonds or Santoni shoes. Looks mighty fine, and keep in mind, a lot of us old guys that think the same way do notice these things that may seem trite to some, when hiring.

Tradition and class never go out of style.



ZIPPER79 said:


> Well not all us "old guys" do this.....Lately my Geives & Hawkes blue nailhead patterned suit is being worn with dark brown suede shoes. Worrying about what matches and what dosen't wastes time and energy.....You have to satisfy yourself and that's the only thing that matters.
> BTW, I understand and respect your personal choices.


I said that brown shoes were made to go with blue suits....sounds like a great combo!


----------



## Joved

wschofield3 said:


> Black or gray suit....stainless watch, black belt and shoes. When I wear my brown suit, it's a yellow gold watch with brown belt, gold buckle and brown shoes....
> 
> Tradition and class never go out of style.


IMHO, this has got to be something to do with either personal style or American tradition. If it's a matter of personal style, I can respect that, I can respect anyone with a conviction willing to live it out, if it's something American, well let's just say that looking at things from the perspective of the Old Continent, it's not that black and white. It has quite a lot to do with the style of the fabric and cut of the clothes.

I my self come from a long line military officers and business men (fathers and mothers side respectively), and I was brought up to the rule of black for business and brown for leisure, when it came to foot wear. But then again, the men in my mothers side usually wore quite formal suits for work, and as for my fathers side...

Anyways the thing is, even the USMC mixes and matches with black shoes with blue trousers and white belt, so it is quite dependent on what you are dressing for.


----------



## Lucaass29

I think it would look just fine.


----------



## GTmaster

I think a white gold necklace would be more my style.


----------



## atdegs

I hope not. I’m not replacing my wedding ring, and there seems to be a lack of grey tungsten watches around.


----------



## Jim44

I try to match colors as a rule. My wedding band is silver-colored, so I tend to stay with stainless steel.

However, rules are meant to be broken 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascal_cl

I think it looks better the same color.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

All things being equal, it would be preferable for the ring and watch metal color to match.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

It would be preferable for the ring and watch metal color to match, irrespective of which hands they are on.


----------



## Tonystix

I like them to be the same color, but I think it's ok if they aren't.


----------



## jimdog

I had this discussion with my fiancé just the other day. My current watches are all stainless or titanium, so I've been looking at mostly white gold, palladium and platinum rings. However, I could see a day in the future where I purchase a gold (or other) watch. I asked her how she'd feel about me having more than one ring. And to my surprise, she thought it was a great idea!!! She said she doesn't care which one I wear (or the color) as long as I'm wearing one! haa haa.

So, that's another option (if your significant other is flexible) 

p.s. Just joined the forum this week and I find it funny that my first post is about rings and not watches.


----------



## supawabb

On one hand the wedding band can be considered exempt from the colour match rule, although I prefer mine match. White gold wedding band for me as my watches are mostly silver. If I am sporting' a g-shock, then the black silicone ring it is. Just don't ask about brown shoes and black dress pants... oh my.


----------



## Watchology101

Like most people, I think it would mesh best if they matched, but I personally am getting a yellow gold signet ring, and I don't own a single gold watch. I think as long as the ring is understated and not blingy, it should be fine and will pass under the radar.


----------



## gogeo

I don't see a big deal plus you have to take chances w/your outfits, only way to develop personal style.


----------



## kmmcguinn

I was concerned about matching gold and steel when I got married a few years ago. I found two solutions that have helped:

1. A bit of color. The gilt dial on my BB58, the patina on my Speedy, and the Pepsi Bezel on my new Timex Q all seem to help make a gold ring look more at home next to a steel watch. Even something as simple as the red second hand on my Merci LMM-01 and a brown leather strap made the gold and steel play well together.
2. Buy a pack of silicone watch bands for more informal occasions or to help match more monochromatic watches. Most days I wear a black silicone band and my black G-shock. They come in a million colors/styles/textures and are quite cheap (kind of like G-shocks come to think of it).


----------



## Seabee1

VoulentyOw said:


> It seems that this is a matter of taste for each person.


2018 thanks you


----------



## Sugman

I wouldn’t not wear a watch simply because my wedding ring is a different color gold. To me it seems silly to let a symbol of your life with your SO that you bought…I’m assuming together…at some point in the past dictate what you’ll wear on your wrist for the rest of your life.


----------



## tropicalbob

It only really needs to be acceptable by you (the wearer). Pretty much no one else will care or notice and those that notice won't say anything.


----------



## Brackish

I wouldn't worry about it. As previously mentioned, wedding rings are exempt from the whole "match the metals" rule. Personally, I quit wearing metal rings entirely and stick with silicone 24/7 after I had a close call with a degloving (don't Google it) incident a couple of years back. I wasn't able to find a silicone band that matched will with any metal, so I stick to black. I even wear it when I'm wearing (gasp!) brown shoes and a brown belt.


----------



## FuzeDude

LOL at the mere thought of worrying about this.... LMMFAO....‼


----------



## Dusty78

My band is black rubber…..goes with everything lol


----------



## jcp123

To my eyes, rings are exempt from having to match since for most people it’s a semi-permanent fixture of sorts. I don’t really notice a ring that “clashes”.

Then again, Jeff Goldblum is my go-to for ring fashion inspiration:


----------



## doggbiter

Not a problem for me. I have 5 or 6 different rings I can wear as a "wedding" band. I don't place significance on a single ring since my original wedding band disappeared years ago, and it's symbolic in the first place.


----------



## Pongster

Before, no. Nowadays, yes.


----------



## anonymousmoose

MisterV said:


> As per the topic name. My wedding ring is a rather prominent piece of white gold. Would it be weird if I wore a rose gold vintage watch with it? Or then just wear the ring on the other hand? (there's no real preference here for either right or left)


No.


----------



## Yachtmistress

No problem.

Yellow gold wedding ring and SS watches.


----------



## mak52580

My wedding ring is my great grandfather's yellow gold wedding ring that he wore. He was a off the boat Ukrainian who stowed away on a cattle ship to get to the US and start a new life, and build our family. I personally disdain yellow gold, but when I was 4, he said he wanted me to have it, and I would never consider wearing anything else, watch choice of the day be damned.


----------

